# Head tilt



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Had a mouse with a head tilt, and she was prone to turning in the same direction all the time. I know it's a sign of a neurological disorder, but is it contagious? Is it due to injury, or infection, or congenital. She was a fairly young mouse, perhaps three or four years old. I separated her but she was in a tank with a dozen other does, so are they all in danger now? A couple of the does are pregnant, do I need to worry for the pinkie health?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never known it to be a symptom of something contagious, the only head tilts I've experienced in mice and rats have come from strokes, neurological problems, brain tumours and an ear infection. Ear infections are usually treatable with antibiotics but the others aren't.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

She may be deaf. Sometimes deaf mice behave as you describe.


----------

